# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura > RAMBLA DEL MORO >  Presa de la Rambla del Moro

## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Os envío unas imagenes de la Presa de la Rambla del Moro, en los términos municipales de Cieza y Abarán (Murcia), construída, al igual que la de la Rambla del Judío, también en Cieza, y las del Boquerón (Hellín), Los Charcos (Tobarra) y Bayco (Ontur), estás tres últimas en la província de Albacete, para eliminar los riesgos de inundaciones cuando se nos aparece la temible "gota fría" otoñal y las graves repercusiones que tienen en los ríos Mundo y Segura.
Os adjunto fotografías de la presa de la Rambla del Moro, cuya construcción se inició sobre 1985, con un volúmen máximo de embalse de 7,07Hm3, que, lógicamente suelo ser nulo dadas las funciones de la infraestructura. 
Espero sean de vuestro interés.
Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## juanlo

Buenas fotos Antonio, veo que no dejas descansar la cámara  :Big Grin: .
Gracias, poco a poco vamos consiguiendo fotos de más embalses. :Smile: .
Saludos.  :Wink:

----------


## Xuquer

Menuda galeria que vamos a hacer  :EEK!:

----------


## Salut

Viendo los montes tan pelaos alrededor, uno se pregunta por qué no se dedican los cuartos a la "defensa" con árboles en las montañas.

----------


## Tornero

Buenas.

Voy a poner unas cuantas fotos que tiré en Semana Santa de este año, 2010.
Tiré muchas fotos, registré hasta el mas mínimo detalle, son muchas..
Pongo unas cuantas.
Espero que os guste.

Aqui tenemos la rampa para una supuesta embarcación ?


El angar de la supuesta embarcación ?


Desagüe inferior:


Una de las 4 entradas que tiene, esta está en la coronación:




Otra entrada, a nivel de suelo de la coronación, junto a la casa de administración:


Entradas inferiores:




Seguirá ...

----------


## Tornero

Seguimos :

Vigilancia en la coronación, cámara automática giratoria, cubre toda la coronación y la entrada.


Generador eléctrico junto a la casa de administración:


Vista de la rambla después del embalse:



Como dato curioso, la estación meteorologica que tiene este embalse transmite en 453.625 Mhz FM.
Transmite dos ráfagas de datos y queda a la escucha en intervalos de un minuto.
Envia los datos a los repetidores ubicados en la sierra de Ricote, Los Almeces.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya dos pedazo reportajes...

Antonio vs Tornero..., acomódense y compren palomitas, el duelo está servido  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Muchas gracias a los dos por tan magníficos reportajes  :Wink: .




> 


Muy bueno el detalle de la rampa Tornero, jamás vi algo parecido... :EEK!: . A todo esto, y el agua? me da a mí que como no lleve un par de motores con tobera la barca...no se como se va a desplazar... :Big Grin:  




> Vigilancia en la coronación, cámara automática giratoria, cubre toda la coronación y la entrada.


Gracias a dios, hoy en día, casi la totalidad de las presas tienen sistema de vigilancia automática 24 horas de todas las instalaciones, por si algún "volao" se le vuela la cabeza y se propone hacer una barbaridad...que a buen seguro más de uno habrá... :Mad: 

Un saludo.

----------


## jlois

Magníficas imágenes de una presa moderna que está construida para unos fines muy lógicos por esos lares...parece mentira que en cuestión de poco tiempo se provoquen unas crecidas tan elevadas

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## IMP68

Os hago una pregunta, por si alguien me la puede contestar. ¿Estos pequeños embalses, que son para defensa contra avenidas, alguna vez han almacenado agua? Parece que nunca hayan ejercido la mision para la que fueron realizadas. Además, me parece curioso que en el boletin hidrologico del ministero de medio ambiente, rural y marino no aparezcan estas presas, cuando se indica que se toman datos de todas aquellas que superan los 5 hm3. De hecho, si no es por vosotros no sabria ni que existen.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## VIHURGI

> Os hago una pregunta, por si alguien me la puede contestar. ¿Estos pequeños embalses, que son para defensa contra avenidas, alguna vez han almacenado agua? Parece que nunca hayan ejercido la mision para la que fueron realizadas. Además, me parece curioso que en el boletin hidrologico del ministero de medio ambiente, rural y marino no aparezcan estas presas, cuando se indica que se toman datos de todas aquellas que superan los 5 hm3. De hecho, si no es por vosotros no sabria ni que existen.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


Esta presa, está edificada sobre una rambla, salada, que viene desde el termino municipal de jumilla, así que cuando crece la rambla, arrastra consigo grandes cantidades de sal que hacen que sus aguas sean de bastante mala calidad. Cuando en alguna ocasión ha tenido algún hectometro almacenado, ha sido solo de forma temporal, ya que la sueltan poco a poco para mezclarla con la del Segura, y de esta forma darle un uso lo mas apropiado posible.

----------


## REEGE

Bienvenido al foro, y gracias por la explicación... esperamos contar contigo y ya mismo a poner fotos que a buen seguro, alguna tendrás...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Bienvenido al foro Vihurgi.
Gracias por la explicación y como dice REEGE foticos, cuando puedas.

----------


## sergi1907

Bienvenido al foro Vihurgi :Smile: 

A ver si nos puedes poner unas fotos.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Tornero

Hola.

De camino a la Rambla del Judio, he echo una paradita en el Moro.
De echo, estoy escribiendo sobre ella, sentado encima de la coronación.  :Smile: 
Y hay sorpresa ...

Limpieza y acondicionamiento de los desagües de fondo.
410.000€ de presupuesto ponia en un cartel ...

Mirad, que chulo.


A pesar de ir en una moto de cross, no he podido acceder a la misma pared.
Habia una cadena y el resto de caminos estaban fatal.
He bajado por la rampa de la embarcación :

----------

